# .htaccess - Unterordner mit Wordpress verliert Verzeichnisschutz



## herlitz (6. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich nutze eine .htaccess Datei, in Verbindung mit einer Schutzsoftware (eigener login - Bereich) als Verzeichnisschutz. 
Der eigentlich zu schützende Bereich befindet sich in einem Unterordner, in Form einer Wordpress Installation. Ich kann Wordpress nicht in den selben Ordner packen wie die Schutzsoftware, diese hebeln sich gegensetig aus.
Nun ist es jedoch doch so, das die Wordpresseigene .htaccess Datei im Unterordner, den Verzeichnisschutz des Ordners darüber aufhebt, also den Unterordner ohne
Verzeichnisschutz dastehen lässt. Der Ordner darüber bleibt weiterhin geschützt.
Gibt es einen Code, welchen ich in die Wordpress .htaccess Datei einfügen kann, damit diese den Verzeichnisschutz des Ordner darüber akzeptiert?

kurz: Ordner, Geschützer Bereich mit Passwortschutz, ohne Wordpress - Unterordner, Wordpress...der Ordner ist vom Verzeichnisschutz ausgeschlossen


Danke


----------

